# Music for a Royal mood



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Another Royal Wedding to amaze the world. When you watch these festive events of the Well-To-Do, what is the music that comes to your mind that matches your mood?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I do not watch it, but my association for royal music is something like this


----------



## vesteel (Feb 3, 2018)

Most of Lully and Handel's music are almost always royal sounding to me


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

I came on to Talk Classical in an effort to engage in something that did not involve the R**** W****** and I am currently listening to Mendelssohn having been listening to Pat Metheny and Mozart earlier......

however if you want an answer to your OP.....I feel like digging out the first Clash album and re engaging with the adolescent/student anger of my youth.......

just saying mind....do not take this as an invitation for an on line debate!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

After having had to endure royal fawning and grovelling from the BBC for part of my morning It's been a pleasure to have the workmen turn up and demolish my kitchen with a cacophony of sound. I dread the day when the Queen pops her clogs. We'll have a year of this snivelling bottom-licking from the BBC. Now hurry up and get this exercise in pompousness off and get the Scottish Cup Final on! Ive been playing AC/DC otherwise to numb the sycophantic ramblings of tv presenters.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

With Merl on that one - the BBC take events like that way past the point of overkill. At least good sense prevailed and the wedding didn't clash with the cup final. Got a feeling Motherwell will cause an upset in that one.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm hoping for a Motherwell - Chelsea double but fear the opposite. I'm not on my own up here. Hatred of the Old Firm and that team supported by anyone who's not from Manchester will mean I'm not unique, today.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

GF Handel - his marches are definitely uplifting and regal-sounding....Handel originated the "Pomp and Circumstance" mode, for sure....to be taken up later by such notable composers as Elgar, Walton, Vaughan Williams...


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Verdi´s Don Carlo especially this scene:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I think I had better not answer and if I were to play music because of this event it would probably be angry music but I don't want ti listen to angry music. I think of the homeless who have been swept off the streets of Windsor and the media spectacle - both the sycophancy and the prodding of a defenseless but rather dysfunctional family.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I tend to see the wedding as it turned out as an inspirational moment given the introduction of an interracial relationship into an institution that would not have allowed such a thing not that many years ago. The African American choir and bishop/pastor were a heartwarming addition and the media spectacle element contributed to, hopefully, further removal of race-based barriers.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm glad the sunshine turned out for them as I wouldn't want anyone's big day to be afflicted with inclement weather. Beyond that, I'm not really bothered either way. I enjoyed the American bishop's sermon though, as the wife had it on in the background while I was doing something else. Reminded me of my childhood although it seems to have come as something of a surprise to those in the UK not familiar with that style of preaching.

As for the music, I seem to be inclined towards the opening section of Janacek's "Sinfonietta" for some reason although that has no royal associations as far as I'm aware. Probably just the fact that it's a fanfare of sorts coupled with the pomp and pageantry of the whole occasion I suppose.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2018)

The National Anthem, Gawd bless 'er:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2018)

Tulse said:


> The National Anthem, Gawd bless 'er:


I like this nearly as much as I liked the fire and brimstone preacher and the black spiritual choir with the gyrating conductor. The modern Royal Family!!! I expect they want to celebrate diversity just like the rest of us. See me in 5 years when this marriage - with shades of Andrew and Fergie - goes belly-up. Weren't they also "madly in love"??:lol:

Sorry folks: I'm way too old and ugly for 'fairy tales'. But, hey, I liked the divorcee with the traditional white wedding motif. That went well. Along with the classy assemblage of guests including, but not limited to, a tattoo engraved soccer player and his charisma-bypassed wife.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheku Kanneh-Mason: Sicilienne - Après un Rêve - Ave Maria, 19.05.18
On all the news channels ......


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2018)

Christabel said:


> I like this nearly as much as I liked the fire and brimstone preacher and the black spiritual choir with the gyrating conductor. The modern Royal Family!!! I expect they want to celebrate diversity just like the rest of us. See me in 5 years when this marriage - with shades of Andrew and Fergie - goes belly-up. Weren't they also "madly in love"??:lol:
> 
> Sorry folks: I'm way too old and ugly for 'fairy tales'. But, hey, I liked the divorcee with the traditional white wedding motif. That went well. Along with the classy assemblage of guests including, but not limited to, a tattoo engraved soccer player and his charisma-bypassed wife.


Oh no! Was it a celebrity event like the Oscars? Where is the class and tradition? Who can we look up to and respect now?

etc


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Perhaps I should have chosen Stravinsky's Les Noces, with its brilliant depiction of the two families being joined in a (Russian) wedding arguing.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Tulse said:


> Oh no! Was it a celebrity event like the Oscars? Where is the class and tradition? Who can we look up to and respect now?
> 
> etc


As always, those with who possess a moral compass and are brave enough to use it.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

" Charisma-bypassed wife". Lol. Also talent-bypassed wife.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

This probably:






I wish them personal happiness.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Nothing to do with music but what on earth did Camilla have on her head???


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I gather the Beckhams were seated next to Sir Nicholas Soames MP - I can just imagine the sparkling dialogue there...


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2018)

Tulse said:


> Oh no! Was it a celebrity event like the Oscars? Where is the class and tradition? Who can we look up to and respect now?
> 
> etc


Me. If you like!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2018)

Judith said:


> Nothing to do with music but what on earth did Camilla have on her head???


I give up. Has it anything to do with brains, because I didn't see any. Another completely charismatically challenged individual. Honestly, why would any man in his right mind want a beautiful, young, vivacious bride who is loved by the whole world when they can have a middle aged plain-jane who relates to horses and has the imagination of an ashtray?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> I gather the Beckhams were seated next to Sir Nicholas Soames MP - I can just imagine the sparkling dialogue there...


It would have gone something like this:


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Christabel said:


> I give up. Has it anything to do with brains, because I didn't see any. Another completely charismatically challenged individual. Honestly, why would any man in his right mind want a beautiful, young, vivacious bride who is loved by the whole world when they can have a middle aged plain-jane who relates to horses and has the imagination of an ashtray?


as a 'reformed' former smoker I can clearly recall ashtrays actually being of some practical use...to the extent that their absence would be remarked upon!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Horses for courses, literally. Who knows she may be a real goer. Better for Chas to have someone he relates to rather someone the royal boardroom decided he should have married for PR and hereditary rights reasons. 

The previous sort of arrangement just made for four dissatisfied people.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2018)

Judith said:


> Nothing to do with music but what on earth did Camilla have on her head???


I may indeed be sartorially-challenged but the brief bits I saw....dear god. One of the guests looked like she'd come as a pantomime elf.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Judith said:


> Nothing to do with music but what on earth did Camilla have on her head???


I think it was a crumpled up cat bed.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

dogen said:


> I may indeed be sartorially-challenged but the brief bits I saw....dear god. One of the guests looked like she'd come as a pantomime elf.


Yeah, a bit like Ladies Day at Ascot relocated to a cathedral.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2018)

As Maggie Smith said in Gosford Park: "Difficult colour, green..."


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2018)

Judith said:


> Nothing to do with music but what on earth did Camilla have on her head???


Guilt? .


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Why were there so many media figures? Was this the case at other royal weddings (I don't watch them)? Why was someone lke George Clooney there?

In short...where was MY invitation!?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

This was a clever hat-like creation made out of cotton candy. If you see pictures of it after the wedding, it is considerably smaller.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Lost in the post? I left my invitation at home, got turned away at the front gate of the castle. Bummer!:lol:


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

The wedding was on tv here at 4am. I had more important things to do at that time - examining the inside of my eyelids. I'll get up for a coronation, if that ever happens in my life time, but not a wedding. I'm an expat, born in London, but I have lived here 4/5ths of my life. Last week people at work asked me if I will get up to watch. I said no. But "these are your people!" was the reply. These aren't my people. 

As for music, a royal wedding requires English music. But this wedding had some American music sung by a gospel choir. I wonder if this was Harry's way of irritating his Grandfather, not known as the most culturally sensitive individual.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm taking this opportunity to post this all too brief clip of Gerald Finley's singing.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

eugeneonagain said:


> Why was someone lke George Clooney there?


They probably felt it would be rude to invite Amal Clooney and not let her bring her husband.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2018)

eugeneonagain said:


> Horses for courses, literally. Who knows she may be a real goer. Better for Chas to have someone he relates to rather someone the royal boardroom decided he should have married for PR and hereditary rights reasons.
> 
> The previous sort of arrangement just made for four dissatisfied people.


Of course, you are completely correct; I was just having a bit of fun!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2018)

senza sordino said:


> The wedding was on tv here at 4am. I had more important things to do at that time - examining the inside of my eyelids. I'll get up for a coronation, if that ever happens in my life time, but not a wedding. I'm an expat, born in London, but I have lived here 4/5ths of my life. Last week people at work asked me if I will get up to watch. I said no. But "these are your people!" was the reply. These aren't my people.
> 
> As for music, a royal wedding requires English music. But this wedding had some American music sung by a gospel choir. I wonder if this was Harry's way of irritating his Grandfather, not known as the most culturally sensitive individual.


I had a pressing engagement too; a couple of shirts to iron!!


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Booooorrrrriiiinngggg.

But probably Handel: 





Those days are long gone, now. Didn't watch it but I suspect they forced the chorister boys to sing current pop tunes to keep up with da yoof.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

DaveM said:


> View attachment 103886
> 
> 
> This was a clever hat-like creation made out of cotton candy. If you see pictures of it after the wedding, it is considerably smaller.


Looks like she could take flight with the next gust of wind.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Tallisman said:


> Looks like she could take flight with the next gust of wind.


How many flamingos were killed to make that?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Apart from being pink the headgear doesn't look too different to her 1990s 'whipped ice cream' hair.


----------

